# Looking For A Position



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I allready have a job but if the right thing were to come up would love to be able to relocate. So if anyone knows of a company that is looking for a good manager that has been with his present company for 13 years and has an established crew of workers that will do what he tells them to do. I am a plant manager for a ready-mix concrete company and deal with all phases of safety , sales, dispatch, quality control, maintennance and production. I would be looking at the 70k + range with a standard benifits package of family insurance, 401k and dental. 

I know it is a long shot but you never know when something may just come up. If anyone knows of a company that is looking for a dedicated WORKER please send them my way.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Cant blame ya for lookin around, concrete sales are down, I got laid off from Couch Ready Mix four months ago (aggregate dept) due to slow sales.


----------

